# Water Filter For Boilers



## BulldogAcres (Mar 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has a water filter on their boiler. Would a water filter do any good to stop particles from clogging my heat exchanger plates.


----------



## jebatty (Mar 14, 2010)

IMO, very helpful to prevent clogging. Be sure your HX is installed with isolation  valves on all four lines and unions or other means to disconnect. Even with a filter, good practice to maintain high heat transfer efficiency would be to pull the HX annually and flush it with an acid cleaning chemical.


----------



## in hot water (Mar 14, 2010)

Good fill water helps more than anything.  Filters or Dirt separators will not take the hardness from the water and that is what coats the HX surfaces from the first day you fill the system.

DI or DM de-ionized or de-mineralized water is the best type to fill boilers with,,if you have hard water or high TDS.

 Hydronic chemical will help lock up hardness and keep dirt and sediment in suspension so it does not fall out of solution and coat the inside surfaces.

Still the best single device is a dirt separator.  They will remove sediment and particles down to the diameter of a human, much better performance than a Y strainer.

 hr


----------



## leaddog (Mar 15, 2010)

in hot water said:
			
		

> Still the best single device is a dirt separator.  They will remove sediment and particles down to the diameter of a human, much better performance than a Y strainer.
> 
> hr


Most humans around here would plug up my pex in a hurry!!11
leaddog


----------



## heaterman (Mar 15, 2010)

If you use a filter make sure it's rated for hot water. Typically you'll find that type made out of a stainless steel mesh. You also need to pay attention to the amount of flow the filter is rated for.


----------



## DaveBP (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with these filter ball valves? They look to be about as convenient as it could be. Not very expensive on Ebay.
The only catch I can see is that you would be limited to cleaning the mesh only when the circulator wasn't running.

http://www.jomar.com/products/pdf/Finished PDF - for review/T-100FB.pdf

You'll need to copy and paste this into your browser to get there.


----------



## pdboilermaker (Mar 15, 2010)

Wouldnt you be better off to filter the water coming into your house?  That way all of your home water is filtered for all of your appliances (wood boiler, washer, water heater, dish washer) etc?


----------

